# NVRM Xid errors, freeze, and/or X chrash



## bureq (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm using xorg 7.5, and nvidia-driver-256.53 with my GeForce210. X will crash or freeze sporadically, leaving this behind in the logs:


```
NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 54, Failed shmoo sddr3 link training
NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00008597 000015e4 40480100 00000005
NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0001
```

Nvidia driver was installed from ports using the FreeBSD doc install guide. I can also murder X 100%  with glxgears_pixmap. I ran *memtest* with no problems. I dual boot archlinux, with none of these problems.

Any help appreciated, as I'm trying to run FreeBSD my main OS.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

Try setting *WITHOUT_NOUVEAU* in /etc/make.conf and rebuild Xorg. That will give you a slightly newer DRI. The latest NVidia drivers seem to like that.


----------

